# Whistler/ Blackcomb



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

My dad is paying my way to Whistler 5 days in Jan as a Christmas present. I am so stoked....

Only issue , should I request the time off now or wait until my 3 month review(in Dec)?

Also , for those who've been to Whistler... what area should I def make sure to do? I am an intermediate rider and am pretty comfortable on black runs.

Thanks for any input


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

7th Heaven! Garbanzo!

Fresh Tracks Breakfast!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

blackcomb glacier


----------



## Airbourne (Aug 25, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> 7th Heaven! Garbanzo!
> 
> Fresh Tracks Breakfast!


7th Heaven for sure! its the shit!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

7th Heaven... dont pass this one up, best run i've ever done


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah! Its stupid question time! 

I’m also headed to Whistler for Festivus Holiday. What the hell is a T-Bar lift?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

zakk said:


> Yeah! Its stupid question time!
> 
> I’m also headed to Whistler for Festivus Holiday. What the hell is a T-Bar lift?


It's a bar that hangs down in the shape of a T.

Surface lift.

Wages war on snowboarders, enjoys the ass cracks of skiers.

Made for two.

Can be made from two aluminum poles.

Air your grievances to the lift jockey.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

T-bars: fucking lethal when the wind chill is -30C and they close it down coz of high winds, even when it is the last lift of the day to get you out of switzerland back into italy!

but i digress.

where to go in whist - blackie? fekking everywhere. 7th is nice, but so is the peak on whist. especially if you go down and around the back for the leg burning peak to creek run


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for the input.... I am so excited I can hardly stand it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

In this case, worth T bar hell if there are Freshies!


----------



## GONZO (Nov 5, 2008)

Best Yet, Don't Come To Whistler. As A Long Time Resident, I Have To Tell You, It's Crowded, Smelly, Our Snow Is Usually Wet And Heavy, Not To Mention All The Out Of Control Foreign Skiers. Lmao


----------



## Airbourne (Aug 25, 2008)

GONZO said:


> Best Yet, Don't Come To Whistler. As A Long Time Resident, I Have To Tell You, It's Crowded, Smelly, Our Snow Is Usually Wet And Heavy, Not To Mention All The Out Of Control Foreign Skiers. Lmao



But then again thats coming from a resident's perspective, sure it is crowded, but hey if you're not planning on living there, then it's very well worth it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks snowolf... I will ask my supervisor about it soon!!


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

GONZO said:


> Best Yet, Don't Come To Whistler. As A Long Time Resident, I Have To Tell You, It's Crowded, Smelly, Our Snow Is Usually Wet And Heavy, Not To Mention All The Out Of Control Foreign Skiers. Lmao


Hahahaha! You should work for Tourism BC! 

_"Whistler? Yeah, you wouldn't like it..."_


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Crystal chair is a great area that a lot of people don't mention. The chair is a slow fixed grip, but the terrain is awesome.
Blackcomb Glacier is sick
Peak chair on Whistler is good first up - it gets tracked out quick.
Peak to Creek area on Whistler is another favorite.
Spankys ladder of course
If you are feeling fit - hike up to Fluke Bowl

Have fun

You could look into buying a trail map book - it has a lot more than just the free map the mountain gives you. there is an intermediate and advanced version. around $20-25.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Don't forget the Symphony chair and Harmony bowl. You can drop down anywhere along that ridge, and it's nice and steep. You've got plenty of time to checkout both mounains, but I really prefer Blackcomb


----------

